# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Proyecto CHINECAS visto desde Nepeña

## ronaldancajima

Con el Proyecto CHINECAS los agricultores de Nepeña pensaron que el  agua, uno de los factores de producción más aleatorio, se vería superado  y más aún al ver tan imponente estructura atravesar sus campos, era  soñar en desarrollar sus actividades de producción con mayor seguridad y  lograr su ansiado desarrollo. Las aguas de trasvase del Santa, llegaron  con el canal Chinecas a fines del año 2001 sin imaginar lo que ello  podría implicar algunos meses después y peor aún años después. Mirar el video o leer el articulo en: *CHINECAS visto desde Nepeña*Temas similares: Artículo: Chinecas impulsará productividad de agroexportación hacia EE. UU., Europa y Asia Artículo: Proyecto de irrigación Chinecas generaría más de 30,000 empleos directos Maquinaria y repuestos desde republica checa Maquinaria Agrícola desde Bashan China El SNIP debe ser visto como un aliado para el desarrollo, afirman

----------

